# What else can they think of next - ? for $$$$



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/01/31/discovery_of_whale_vomit_by_british_man_ken_wilman_could_be_smelly_windfall.html ... heard of harvesting elephant poo-poo in Thailand for liquid-gold. But whale's vomit for perfume? New one for me. :eek2:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, so you've clearly never read Moby Dick, eh? 

http://www.mobydickthewhale.com/moby-dick/moby-dick-chapter-92.htm


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

No I haven't as to busy reading Shakespeare ... but have seen the movie and there was no vomit mentioned? Poor whale.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Guess you haven't watched one of my favourite Futurama episodes, 300 Hundred Big-Boys, either.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, but it isn't whale vomit. It's a secretion from whale bile ducts. 

(Ex FIL was an Arctic marine mammal biologist; specializing in right whales)


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.toptenz.net/products-in-cosmetics.php


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

MoneyGal said:


> Ok, so you've clearly never read Moby Dick, eh?


And here _I_ thought Moby Dick was an STD. :redface:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank Lord, I had lunch already and do not use cosmetics ... I think I'm going to puke after reading the link Cal. Excuse-me.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Whale bile is not the weirdest thing that goes into cosmetics.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

No one has been putting ambergris into cosmetics for a hundred years or more.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Talk about a smelly topic. :biggrin:

What about the scent glands of some animals? i think some of those are used in perfume bases.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well this topic does raises the scents of some folks :biggrin: ... yeah, I kind of heard the glands of some animals (minks?) are used for perfume but then I'm allergic to perfume which is a good thing. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-buzz/moby-dick-2-0-black-marlin-sinks-fishing-221525150.html ... here's one win for Moby's ocean cousin.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Fair enough, MG. I was referring to skin creams made with fibroblasts made from human foreskins or cow placentas.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Sooooooo disgusting.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> And here _I_ thought Moby Dick was an STD. :redface:


You heard wrong..it's "spotted dick"..which the English are familiar with.:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> I'm allergic to perfume which is a good thing.


No scents makes sense..but then what about the multi-billion dollar perfume industry? Originally the perfumers in France devised these to cover up the body odors of their royalty back in the 1700s because they didn't take baths very often. The white powder used for their long wigs was also used to discourage head lice too. 

Of course in the last few years, designer perfumes have become a cultural thing..with popular starlet celebrities and pop singers each coming up with their own brand of perfume to identify themselves to their groupies. Even the scents of now deceased stars are still popular. Elizabeth Taylor's is still selling.

http://www.celebrityscentsation.com/celebrity-perfumes

For a few dollars more..you too can sprinkle some Lada Gaga, Justin Bieber (Girlfriend), Selena Gomez..or even Brad Pitt on you (depending on your gender and lifestyle preference)...and pretend at least for a while..you are a clone of their image.

Me...I wish there was an Austin Powers.."Shagalishsush baby!..Oh Behave! " cologne on the market.:biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> You heard wrong..it's "spotted dick"..which the English are familiar with.:biggrin:


And this......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewers_Droop


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> And this......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewers_Droop


One hit wonders from the early 70s..no wonder they "flopped!" A band even if it's new age music has to have a masculine sounding name
that their "worshippers" can identify with.

Here's some blasts from the past..Johnny Rotten and the Sex Pistols (obviously a cleverly disguised euphemism on you know what):biggrin:
and some recent ones..
"My Chemical Romance"
generally speaking ...the New age music band members have to assume a "bad boy" image to be popular...like..
..."Smashing Pumpkins"...something that some enjoy on Halloween. 

and there's a female band called "***** Riot"...and I don't think they were thinking of cats when they thought that one up.. :biggrin:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/27/w...ussia-may-have-fled-to-evade-arrest.html?_r=0


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> One hit wonders from the early 70s..no wonder they "flopped!"


Yabbut....I hear that Knopfler guy got a steady gig going after that. :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Speaking of smell, a perfume that really 'stinks'. :rolleyes2:

*'The inspiration for the scent came from “the softness of baby skin, the freshness of baby breath, a mother’s sweet hug, [and] the first smile,” designer Stefano Gabbana said to the New York Daily News.'*

http://www.mnn.com/family/babies-pregnancy/blogs/what-stinks-dolce-gabbana-launch-baby-perfume-line

Nothing but J&J products for my not so baby anymore.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

carverman said:


> One hit wonders from the early 70s..no wonder they "flopped!" A band even if it's new age music has to have a masculine sounding name
> that their "worshippers" can identify with.
> 
> Here's some blasts from the past..Johnny Rotten and the Sex Pistols (obviously a cleverly disguised euphemism on you know what):biggrin:
> ...


Don't forget Steely Dan (for the William S. Burroughs readers out there)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> No scents makes sense.. Me...I wish there was an Austin Powers.."Shagalishsush baby!..Oh Behave! " cologne on the market.:biggrin:





> *Toronto.gal:* http://www.mnn.com/family/babies-pre...y-perfume-line ... Nothing but J&J products for my not so baby anymore.


 ... 2 popular members wanting different "baby" versions of perfume .. crack me up! :mushroom: :highly_amused:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> For a few dollars more..you too can sprinkle some Lada Gaga, Justin Bieber (Girlfriend), Selena Gomez..or even Brad Pitt on you (depending on your gender and lifestyle preference)...


I don't like to be a clone of anyone's image! :rolleyes2:

Since a teenager, I have used products by Estée Lauder, and still do to this day! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estée_Lauder_(person) 

My fav. one is one that was launched long before I was born even; I like it because it's spicy alright; especially love the 'middle notes':










*'Youth-Dew by Estée Lauder is an Oriental Spicy fragrance for women. Youth-Dew was launched in 1953. The nose behind this fragrance is Josephine Catapano. Top notes are aldehydes, orange, spices, peach, bergamot, narcissus and lavender; middle notes are cinnamon, cassia, orchid, jasmine, cloves, ylang-ylang, rose, lily-of-the-valley and spicy notes; base notes are tolu balsam, peru balsam, amber, patchouli, musk, vanilla, oakmoss, vetiver and incense.*'

Take a look at the top/middle/base/main notes in chart below: 

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Est-e-Lauder/Youth-Dew-555.html

It's Friday, so have a good laugh *Beav*; good for your health! :encouragement:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Take a look at the top/middle/base/main notes in chart below:


look at what? You forget that I can't read. 
I prefer to get my information by tactile feel..like this keyboard. :biggrin:

now for me..I prefer a more manly scent...gasoline spilled on clothes, sawdust in hair...aromatic cedar is quite nice..
then there's turpentine.. knotty pine...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

When deodorant was first invented, it was sold as a "woman's product." It was a huge challenge for advertisers to get men to accept that deodorant served any need, because men "wanted to smell like men." 

Fascinating article here, with the great title "How Advertisers Convinced Americans They Smelled Bad": http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...ns-They-Smelled-Bad-164779646.html?c=y&page=1

Excerpt:

_At the beginning of the 20th century, body odor was not considered a problem for men because it was a part of being masculine, explains Cari Casteel, a history doctoral student at Auburn University, who is writing her dissertation on the advertisement of deodorants and antiperspirants to men. “But then companies realized that 50 percent of the market was not using their products.”

Initially copy writers for Odorno, Mum and other products “began adding snarky comments at the end of advertisements targeted to women saying, ‘Women, it’s time to stop letting your men be smelly. When you buy, buy two,’” Casteel says.

A 1928 survey of JWT’s male employees is revealing about that era’s opinions of deodorants and antiperspirants.

“I consider a body deodorant for masculine use to be sissified,” notes one responder. “I like to rub my body in pure grain alcohol after a bath but do not do so regularly,” asserts another_.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazing how quickly society changes.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> (for the William S. Burroughs readers out there)


thank you. first old bull lee reference on this forum.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. look at what?
> 2. I prefer a more manly scent...gasoline spilled on clothes, sawdust in hair.....


1. You haven't learned your notes?! I'm shocked. :rolleyes2:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Note_(perfumery)

2. Just to clarify, I was not suggesting spicy 'Youth-Dew' for you, lol [just telling u what I like/wear]. 

However, if I may make a better suggestion, I would recommend something that is fearless & of course, undeniably masculine, and one that 'contains the comforting scents of winter, ie: fire/smoke/wood', like EDP [eau de parfum] *Italian Cypress.*

*'Italian Cypress contains bergamot, mandarin, spearmint and galbanum, basil, clove buds, labdanum, cypress, moss (and surely some musk). Italian Cypress begins with dark mandarin and a hint of bitter mint and galbanum. The heart [ie: middle note] of Italian Cypress is wood: rich, semi-charred, smoky and almost eternal. Italian Cypress smells “antique” in the best possible way (it’s not sleek, slick, or filled with artificial smelling notes); it’s serious without being ponderous, it’s “elemental” without being dull.'
*









Enjoy your weekend. nthego:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> ... However, if I may make a better suggestion, I would recommend something that is fearless & of course, undeniably masculine, and one that 'contains the comforting scents of winter, ie: fire/smoke/wood', like EDP [eau de parfum] *Italian Cypress.*
> 
> *'Italian Cypress contains bergamot, mandarin, spearmint and galbanum, basil, clove buds, labdanum, cypress, moss (and surely some musk). Italian Cypress begins with dark mandarin and a hint of bitter mint and galbanum. The heart [ie: middle note] of Italian Cypress is wood: rich, semi-charred, smoky and almost eternal. Italian Cypress smells “antique” in the best possible way (it’s not sleek, slick, or filled with artificial smelling notes); it’s serious without being ponderous, it’s “elemental” without being dull.' *
> Enjoy your weekend. nthego:


 ... wow, what a suggestion - this one is inclusive of "semi-charred smoke" already?

For a moment, I was wondering about about Carverman's preference for " .. a more manly scent...*gasoline spilled on clothes, sawdust in hair...*aromatic cedar is quite nice.. then there's *turpentine*.. knotty pine..." Guess the perfume industry got all bases covered. 

Do they have a warning sign on the bottle saying not to light-up when splashing this stuff on? :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Do they have a warning sign on the bottle saying not to light-up when splashing this stuff on? :biggrin:


I always have a fire extinquisher handy to put out the fire..should it be necessary.:biggrin:

When dealing with industrial chemicals sometimes, situations do arise. Once I was heating up some copper plumbing pipe with a propane
torch and reached for a rag that had been used with lacquer thinner previously to clean an automotive part....."interesting little situation
developed" and I was lucky that I didn't burn the house down. It was handy to have a fire extinguisher around and I didn't need to call
the fire dept. 

My favorite aftershave is English Leather..it's got some of that cedar/cypress aroma too...but I may look for that Italian Cypress
when the opportunity arises...it's got that antique smell for preserving antiques.:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I always have a fire extinquisher handy to put out the fire..should it be necessary.:biggrin:
> 
> When dealing with industrial chemicals sometimes, situations do arise. Once I was heating up some copper plumbing pipe with a propane
> torch and reached for a rag that had been used with lacquer thinner previously to clean an automotive part....."interesting little situation
> ...


 ,... well, I did guessed correctly that the perfume industry got all bases covered. Great suggestion of Toronto.gal's! :chuncky: 

Re ....."interesting little situations developed ... ", I think it's quite the norm for these situations to happen with handy-mans or mechanics who do not pay attention or read the safety instructions first. :biggrin: On a serious note, I think it's prudent that every household should have at least one fire-distinguisher (workable) apart from the usual smoke-C02 alarms.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ,., I think it's quite the norm for these situations to happen with handy-mans or mechanics who do not pay attention or read the safety instructions first. :biggrin:


Well these kinds of unexpected situations arise when you are working with power tools or open flame. I generally have a quick look at the instruction book that comes with the tool or gadget, then toss it aside and proceed to use it. I don't always ask for directions and I don't use a GPS device either. My friend who now drives me around to appts has one and uses it religiously with a male voice given out the directions. The first time he used it in his car with me, he had a female voice which
didn't sit well with me since I don't take directions very well from the feminine side of the world.:biggrin:

Power saws are the least forgiving tools..if you lose concentration or don't have a plan..you can lose pieces of your fingers very quickly. It happened to me.
I almost cut the tip of my left hand thumb off on a band saw....salvaged the tip but now it's not as sensitive as it used to be because of the way the nerves regenerated themselves. Now I have WARNING signs on both band saws and the table saw. Warning: Lose concentration and you can lose a finger in a split second!...anyway..sorry, I'm getting off topic here...nothing to do with whale vomit or perfume bases or the ridiculous values placed on both.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

carver
I bet you value your thumbs more now than before!

All it takes is some real world experience to change your world view.
Keith


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> carver
> I bet you value your thumbs more now than before!
> 
> All it takes is some real world experience to change your world view.
> Keith


Yes, I was very fortunate..it didn't go all the way through.
For about 4-5 weeks, it hurt so much I couldn't tie my shoelaces. 
You don't realize how important the thumb and forefinger are in grasping things..as soon as you lose the use of one..normal things you do every day..like opening those seal strip plastic food containers (that a lot of food comes in these days) is virtually impossible.

I was paranoid for a while on the band saws. Even used those stainless steel butchers chain link gloves for about a year after that close call!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I have one of those and use it in the kitchen if I'm cutting on the mandoline.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Well these kinds of unexpected situations arise when you are working with power tools or open flame. I generally have a quick look at the instruction book that comes with the tool or gadget, then toss it aside and proceed to use it. I don't always ask for directions and I don't use a GPS device either. My friend who now drives me around to appts has one and uses it religiously with a male voice given out the directions. The first time he used it in his car with me, he had a *female voice which didn't sit well with me since I don't take directions very well from the feminine side of the world.*:biggrin:
> 
> Power saws are the least forgiving tools..if you lose concentration or don't have a plan..you can lose pieces of your fingers very quickly. It happened to me.
> I almost cut the tip of my left hand thumb off on a band saw....salvaged the tip but now it's not as sensitive as it used to be because of the way the nerves regenerated themselves. Now I have WARNING signs on both band saws and the table saw. Warning: Lose concentration and you can lose a finger in a split second!...anyway..sorry, I'm getting off topic here...nothing to do with whale vomit or perfume bases *or the ridiculous values placed on both*.


 ... or that a male voice is less distracting? :biggrin: 

Re the ridiculous value of that piece of whale vomit - well, someone has to pay for it - the find has just went up in price from $67K to $180K for that lucky gentleman. This is better than panning for gold! Take a walk along the beach and bingo! you hit the jackpot! http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/british-man-hits-smelly-jackpot-180-000-ambergris-210545866.html 

Ouch on your finger-accident ...needless to say that must hurt alot as well as inconvenienced - so will NEVER happen again - safety comes first! :encouragement:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I have one of those and use it in the kitchen if I'm cutting on the mandoline.


So you use a "Michael Jackson glove" when your playing your mandolin?:biggrin:

What tunes? Bohemian "stew" rhapsody by "kitchen Queen" 

"I see a little silhouetto of a pan 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango 
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me 
(Galileo.) Galileo. (Galileo.) Galileo, Galileo figaro 
Magnifico. I'm just a poor girl and nobody loves me 
She's just a poor girl from a poor family 
Spare her a life from this drudgery 
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go 
Revenue Canada! No, we will not let you go 
(Let her go!)..Revenue Canada! We will not let you go 
(Let her go!) Tax Man! We will not let you go 
(Let me go.) .We will not let you go 
(Let me go.) ..No..We will not let you go. (Let me go.) Ah 
No, no, no, no, no, no, no. 
(Oh mama mia, mama mia.) Mama mia, let me go 
Beet-tel juice has a salad put aside for me, for me, for me"


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> .
> Re the ridiculous value of that piece of whale vomit - well, someone has to pay for it - the find has just went up in price from $67K to $180K for that lucky gentleman. [/URL]


Well as they say "Beav"..."all that glitters is not (necessarily) gold. It's the same thing with that yellow metal that speculators have driven up the prices per ounce,
or diamonds..that only the very rich can afford. Maybe wedding rings should be made of tin to drive down the prices of gold?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Talk about another valuable find, a $5M ham-press? right underneath this gentleman's nose... http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/farmer-ham-press-turns-5-million-iron-meteorite-123343747.html ... hmm... I wonder if my pet-rocks are worth 1 billionth of the value of his rock?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Talk about another valuable find, a $5M ham-press? right underneath this gentleman's nose... hmm... I wonder if my pet-rocks are worth 1 billionth of the value of his rock?


Scrap iron has gone up in price, it seems. ..pet rocks?..probably a bad investment...are people still collecting those? 
However, the odd Canadian pre-WWII penny can be worth something...
check out your piggy banks for one of these:

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...n_penny_may_sell_for_us300000_at_auction.html

lets see..I'll try to do the math here..$1= 100 pennies $300K US is 300,000 x 100 = a value increase of 3 x 10 to the 8th power..300000000 times...now that is what I call an investment
for the future..too bad I wasn't around in 1936 or even a few years later to save all those 1936 pennies..and resist the will to spend them on the penny gum machines. :biggrin:


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

Any of you read "The Perfume" from Patrick Suskind?

Thats what I call extreme perfume !! 

Human Female scent in a bottle.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait for TO.Gal to comment - she's a perfume expert around here. But it's pretty amazing what kind of perfumes that keep coming up http://www.thestar.com/life/fashion_style/2013/03/15/holy_water_perfume_smells_heavenly.html ... Holy Water? holy wow.

This one http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-buzz/everything-fragrance-smells-1-400-perfumes-released-2012-201811462.html is suppose to cover "eveything" for 2012 that's.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Scrap iron has gone up in price, it seems. ..pet rocks?..probably a bad investment*...are people still collecting those*?
> However, the odd Canadian pre-WWII penny can be worth something...
> check out your piggy banks for one of these:
> 
> ...


 ... well, my pet-rocks are collecting dust for all I know. Yeah, bad investments for the collector but not for the seller ...but as a kid, who cared ...just wanted the hippiest, latest or faddest. :biggrin: 

Or those gumballs .. don't your dentist just love you for taking those? I know mines (ex now) does - talk about an opportune time to ditch out sweets during Halloween, Christmas and have a sign posted - "please don't forget to book your appointment and come back soon!" 

Re that 1936 penny - that's a pretty dotted one ... worth $300K now ... and only 3 were produced? Very interesting ... maybe time I hold onto my penny jars abit longer ... :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SpIcEz said:


> Any of you read "The Perfume" from Patrick Suskind?
> 
> Thats what I call extreme perfume !!
> 
> Human Female scent in a bottle.


Somebody been watching that Al Pachino movie "Scent of a Woman"?:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> .
> 
> Or those gumballs .. don't your dentist just love you for taking those? I know mines (ex now) does - talk about an opportune time to ditch out sweets during Halloween, Christmas and have a sign posted - "please don't forget to book your appointment and come back soon!"


My dentist really "loves me" for all the sweet candy and gum I've consumed over the years..now it's costing me BIG TIME..expecially this last molar implant..$5K! But I still love sugar..hooked on it,
white sugar is really a refined drug..most of us crave for it...no different than the other (nicotine) habit. 



> Re that 1936 penny - that's a pretty dotted one ... worth $300K now ... and only 3 were produced? Very interesting ... maybe time I hold onto my penny jars abit longer ... :biggrin:


Hard to believe that only 3 were produced..were these some custom stampings at the mint?..or a proto-type penny stamping to check out the stamping dies..and they discovered some issue
before going into production. There was some upside down printed stamps that are worth close to a million now..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_Jenny
Obviously, the rarer the commodity, the more collectors are willing to pay for them..seems silly, but that's the way things are. ..whether it's that 100 year old bottle of wine or stinky cheese 



> One of the rarest bottles ever sold was purchased by Christopher Forbes for a mere £105,000 ($160,000). It was an unmarked green glass bottle with the inscription of "1787 Lafitte Th. J." (now known as Lafite and thought to be owned by Thomas Jefferson), found behind a wall in Paris.


your pet rocks..maybe they are "lucky", so you should never sell them?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Somebody been watching that Al Pachino movie "Scent of a Woman"? :biggrin:


That's exactly what I thought! 

Hmmm, the unbottled scent of men/women is far more fascinating [albeit scientific], than the 'bottled' ones, but I'll let a smell scientist talk about that, LOL.

I haven't read the novel, but I might.

The entire structure of senses, and what just 5 organs: eyes/ears/tongue/skin and NOSE can do is quite fascinating. 

*Beav:* I'm far from being a connoisseur of perfumes, but as previously mentioned, I do have ONE classy Estée Lauder favourite. Btw *Carverman*, did you end up trying the smoky/woody notes of Italian Cypress? :biggrin:

I'm definitely not haunted by most of the petro-chemical smells, but who doesn't find some of the natural smells even more irresistible, like baby/flowers/food, hmmm, the list is endless. 

Looking for a mate? Check out 'ScientificMatch.com'. each:

'Beauty is said to be in the eye of the beholder, regardless of the other senses. However, as the multi-billion-dollar perfume industry attests, *beauty is in the nose of the beholder, too.'*
http://www.economist.com/node/10493120

Anybody here with a traditional 6th sense, ie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oznj6AFeiRE


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

On the disgusting line, I am surprised no one has mentioned the premium coffee that is ground from beans recovered from the **** of some small monkey or rodent somewhere in subtropical asia, if my memory serves me correctly. 

Now that is gross to me.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

You haven't been paying attention - liquid gold from elephants as mentioned in very first post or formal reference :


> http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2012/12/10/Elephant-Poop-Coffee-121012.aspx


 .. at $50 a cup -that better be an excellent cup of java - tasty good right down to the last drop! :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This was covered before in another post. Is it my perception..or are there a lot of stupid people out there that will pay for anything if it's considered to be "connasieur". 
I remember checking out a second hand antique place a few years ago..where there was a sign posted above the door..." New oats for your horse $1 a bag" Oats that have gone through the horse ,
we can bargain."


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> On the disgusting line, I am surprised no one has mentioned the premium coffee that is ground from beans recovered from the **** of some small monkey or rodent somewhere in subtropical asia, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> Now that is gross to me.


Civet cats. Indonesia.

Don't forget where mushrooms are grown. This is a commonly consumed product.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

The next Van Gogh (the horse that is - real name is Metro Meteor) ... bad link removed ...see good link in Carverman's post ... Hope he doesn't end up on someone's dinnerplate after he's fully used. :nevreness:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> The next Van Gogh (the horse that is - real name is Metro Meteor)


bad link Beav..I think you meant to insert...this one?

http://www.thestar.com/sports/2013/04/12/painting_horse_metro_meteor_has_brush_with_success.html

Not bad, Not bad..it has a certain "je ne sais quoi" to his style..very" American Paint Horse" technique.




> However, Metro Meteor’s new career is racing ahead so fast that *some people are ponying up thousands of dollars for a Metro original*
> and a* gallery in Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, is showcasing his work.*
> On Thursday, an anonymous buyer from Kingston, Ont., paid $2,100 on ebay for an 11x14 painting on watercolour paper entitled “Passion Fruit.”
> In four months, *this horse has now earned $20,000 with his brushstrokes*, clutching the brush in his teeth and putting paint to canvas.


Looks like he's on his way to becoming a "recognized" artist..of course he will be worth much more now (by the pound) when he is eventually served
in the finest restaurants in the US. :upset:

Fly on the wall (Metro's painting studio/stable)

Owner: So Metro?...what are we going to paint today?
Metro "I really don't care..dip that brush over there and hand me the handle..
there...how's that?... smooth long strokes..first up..and then down...that's it!..Picasso had nothing on me..
Owner: What are you going to call this one? 
Metro " Lost Opportunity". 
Owner: Why that?
Metro: Because if you had called me Mr Ed (the talking horse), I could have my own TV series!
Owner" of course your always right..it's Horse Sense. 

"A horse is a horse, of course, of course, 
And no one can talk to a horse of course 
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mr. Ed. 

Go right to the source and ask the horse 
He'll give you the answer that you'll endorse. 
He's always on a steady course. 
Talk to Mr. Ed. 

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day 
But Mister Ed will never speak unless he has something to say"


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Whoa to the bad link! ... must had too much to drink at lunch today, burp. Thanks for posting the correct link! And of course, the hilarious "F-O-T-W" script + bonus poem :highly_amused: !


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> And of course, the hilarious "F-O-T-W" script + bonus poem :highly_amused: !


You realize of course..that was a HORSE fly on the wall. :biggrin:

It's amazing what people will buy today when it is promoted as "art". Perhaps, I should go to a stable and get some Hors/do-vers and put them on canvas?
I'm sure there are some art afficinados out there that will pay me thousands for the "composition'. I just need to dry it out and coat it with some spray sealer. 
As they say.."beauty is in the eye of the beholder". 



> An installation made up of artificial dung, intended to pay tribute to a seminal work seized by the Nazis in 1937, has gone on display in Berlin.
> Martin Gostner's work, The Oriel of the Blue Horses, features four piles of fake blue manure.
> 
> Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=323_1344250277#j6CmUDwL8B3cV0z8.99


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Me thinks that the 3 of us together would never stop laughing in person. 

Picasso has nothing on me either, LOL.

Thanks for the FOTW. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm... wonder if there is Canadian version worth this much? ... any numismatists here know? http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/04/26/liberty_head_this_nickel_is_worth_more_than_31m.html


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Idk Beav, but I'm sure caverman does, and speaking of carverperson, where is he? :friendly_wink:


----------

